# The Workhouse Cells



## Rubex (Jan 4, 2016)

These vagrancy cells are situated next to a Workhouse that was built in 1839 with a budget of £3,200, the cells were built sometime after. In 1930 the workhouse was reused as a Public Assistance Institution, and in 1954 became a home for the elderly housing up to 68 residents. 

In 1894 the British Medical Journal conducted site visits to around 50 workhouses in England and Wales as part of a campaign to improve the nursing and medical facilities in the workhouse infirmaries. This workhouse was assessed and it was found to only have two members of staff: a master and matron, both had to nurse the sick, run the house, overlook any able-bodied residents, care for the children and admit the tramps. The sick were housed in cramped quarters within the workhouse and there was a lack of toilet and washing facilities. In the report the author also mentioned seeing an imbecile sitting by the fire and the fact a “harmless lunatic” danced up to the master to profess her great friendship for him.

I found a census of the inmates held in 1881. The list has a handicap column in which patients were described idiots, lunatics, blind, deaf and dumb. The youngest inmate I saw was 1 year old and the oldest was 86. 

Unfortunately the workhouse itself is alarmed – we tried!





















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 4, 2016)

Well you've tried and that's the main thing. Top marks on this report.


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2016)

Rubex, I'm surprised and somewhat disappointed that two of our most intrepid nosy sods give up so easily when the solution is so simple, Instruct Mikey to get picked up on the PIR, when Secca Nick him and opens the door to check that he's on his own slip in have good nose about, chances are he'd be out in six months or so.

Nicely Done Rubex, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 4, 2016)

Great set rubex and I loved this one.it. Was nice and different..oh and smiler guess who had the job of going in a testing the alarms out the group of us.i lasted about a min before the loudest alarm went off ha ha


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 4, 2016)

Great report rubex some great photos.
Nice to see some original features


----------



## Bones out (Jan 4, 2016)

Wonderful report, wonderful location. This I like.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 4, 2016)

Great pics and an excellent find...


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set rubex and I loved this one.it. Was nice and different..oh and smiler guess who had the job of going in a testing the alarms out the group of us.i lasted about a min before the loudest alarm went off ha ha



We'll okay I take back it back, the boss was halfway there


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 4, 2016)

Great stuff, Rubex  Decent write-up and well shot. Sad vibe to the place.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 4, 2016)

Fantastic stuff....that place IS history. I'm guessing it's not those in Melton M...


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 4, 2016)

Love the look of that. Great photos and report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2016)

You've captured the bleakness of this site wonderfully!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 5, 2016)

smiler said:


> Rubex, I'm surprised and somewhat disappointed that two of our most intrepid nosy sods give up so easily when the solution is so simple, Instruct Mikey to get picked up on the PIR, when Secca Nick him and opens the door to check that he's on his own slip in have good nose about, chances are he'd be out in six months or so.
> 
> Nicely Done Rubex, Most Enjoyable, Thanks



That's a brilliant idea Smiler :laugh: 



HughieD said:


> Fantastic stuff....that place IS history. I'm guessing it's not those in Melton M...



No HughieD, these are not the ones in Melton. Personally I think these ones are a lot better and easier to photograph because there is more natural light 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2016)

Rubex said:


> No HughieD, these are not the ones in Melton. Personally I think these ones are a lot better and easier to photograph because there is more natural light



Aah, that explains it then. I was wondering. 

Would be great to see you guys at our gathering on the 30th if you can make it.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 5, 2016)

krela said:


> Aah, that explains it then. I was wondering.
> 
> Would be great to see you guys at our gathering on the 30th if you can make it.



Hopefully we will both be there


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice photos and a nice bit of history to boot.. The harmful lunatic bit had me chuckling. Are you sure that wasn't you Rubex?


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 5, 2016)

Great shots, enjoyed that. Nice work.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2016)

Really atmospheric, if those walls could talk......


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2016)

Top photos Rubex, hats off to ya again!


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 5, 2016)

Another great report and pics and a nice bit of history


----------

